# je ne sais plus quoi faire avec mon ipod nano!!!



## majovico (27 Août 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai un ipod nano qu'on ma offert il y a une semaine, mais je ne suis pas arriver encore a pouvoir l'utiliser, je n'arrive pas a mettre de la musique, hier j'y suis arrivee mais il sont toutes répétees.Comment faire pour passer de la musique sur l'iod, comment faire pour que les chansons ne soient pas répétees., comment est la meilleure moyen de passer les chansons. Merci de vôtre aide


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2008)

T'as installé iTunes?
Et sinon lire le mode d'emploi fourni peut être source de nombreuses réponses.


----------



## majovico (27 Août 2008)

oui j'ai installé itunes, il n'y avait aucun mode emploi avec


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2008)

Essaies là.


----------



## majovico (27 Août 2008)

d'accord je vais l'imprimer et comme ça je pourrais le lire.Mais en regardan un peu ça ne marque pas s'il y a un moyen de savoir s'il y a des chansons repetees ou pas


----------



## ced68 (28 Août 2008)

T'as importé tes chansons dans iTunes, tu as fais la synchro de ton iPod avec ? 

Que veux tu dire par chansons répétées ? Le mode Repeat ça s'enlève...


----------

